# Corsair CX Series Modular CX600M 600 W



## crmaris (Apr 12, 2013)

Corsair decided to enrich their mainstream CX series with new units that feature modular cables. Today, we will test the fresh CX600M going for only a few more bucks than its non-modular CX600 counterpart. The "M" specification will most likely have many users pick the new unit over the non-modular version, despite the slight price increase.

*Show full review*


----------



## Ikaruga (Apr 25, 2013)

You don't need a 600W PSU for a single GPU setup, so why put *only* 1 pair of PCI-E connectors in the box then?


----------



## sanadanosa (Apr 25, 2013)

3 of my CX series psu die after a year. Luckily for me corsair replace all of them


----------



## ogharaei (Apr 25, 2013)

sanadanosa said:


> 3 of my CX series psu die after a year. Luckily for me corsair replace all of them



Oh, outch. I just recommended this PSU to a friend of mine. Hope his PSU lasts longer than a year or he'll give me an earful.


----------



## Emperor_Piehead (Apr 25, 2013)

The cx line is the *ONLY* PSU from corsair I will not recommend


----------



## sanadanosa (Apr 25, 2013)

ogharaei said:


> Oh, outch. I just recommended this PSU to a friend of mine. Hope his PSU lasts longer than a year or he'll give me an earful.



I bought CX 5 times. Three did not survive after a year. Two of them are 2nd gen CX (just standard 80+) and the other one is 1st gen (not even 80+). Corsair replace them with this third gen CX (80+ bronze) and I got my full 3 year warranty again. I think it's ok for you to recommend this psu to your friend. This psu works great when it works and backed with solid warranty. But for me, I will think twice before I buy this psu again. I really hope your friend's CX will last lot longer than mine 



Emperor_Piehead said:


> The cx line is the *ONLY* PSU from corsair I will not recommend



I can't disagree with that


----------



## crmaris (Apr 26, 2013)

from the moment Corsair honors the provided warranty you won't have any problems. And their support is very good.

My only concern in these units is the cheap caps they use in the secondary side. I think anything below Teapo can cause problems on the long run but again they provide 3 years warranty so they must be pretty confident about the caps they used.


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 26, 2013)

i use CX series in most of my budget builds. its a good runner. but even that has 3.3V rail stability problems.


thanks crmaris for the review


----------



## sanadanosa (Apr 26, 2013)

crmaris said:


> from the moment Corsair honors the provided warranty you won't have any problems. And their support is very good.
> 
> My only concern in these units is the cheap caps they use in the secondary side. I think anything below Teapo can cause problems on the long run but again they provide 3 years warranty so they must be pretty confident about the caps they used.





de.das.dude said:


> i use CX series in most of my budget builds. its a good runner. but even that has 3.3V rail stability problems.
> 
> 
> thanks crmaris for the review



cheap, perform well, silent, modular, solid warranty. Apart from my personal experience with CX line, this one is easily one of the best value on the market.


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 26, 2013)

I recently bought a CX600M for my 3rd rig, $59.99 A/R, I got the rebate 2 weeks ago.

All I can say at this point is that it was easy to work with and ...it works (so far)


----------



## Nortrop (Apr 26, 2013)

Emperor_Piehead said:


> The cx line is the *ONLY* PSU from corsair I will not recommend



To that you could add the VS series (which we get here in Europe) and the older GS series, which not only were of mediocre quality, but also terribly expensive. The GS line got revised not that long ago, but I still see retailers selling the older units. 

Following bad personal experience I will never again skimp on a PSU (same thing goes for cooling). I prefer to spend a little more and get something like a Seasonic S12II. It's not the best power supply out there but it's dirt cheap, has solid build quality and you wouldn't worry about it shutting down because of overheating at a relatively low temperature like the CX with its crappy caps.


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 26, 2013)

VS series is available here as well. and it is bad. it follows the older designs with high amp output of 5V and 3.3V rails.


----------



## Nortrop (Apr 26, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> VS series is available here as well. and it is bad. it follows the older designs with high amp output of 5V and 3.3V rails.



Mentioning the triple voltage design got me thinking about when will we finally get 12v only motherboards and PSUs? Components will be so much more efficient and simple. You won't have to worry about the ripple on the 5v rail for instance, or whether your PSU is group regulated, or not.


----------



## Eric_Cartman (Apr 27, 2013)

My CX400 died after about a year of use, but I'm pretty sure I was overloading it with the rig.

At the time it was an E3400@4.0GHz and a GTX460 folding 24/7.

I think the GTX460 was just a little too much for it.

Plus the place I was living at the time had terrible power problems.

Constant blackouts and brownouts and surges.

So that could have killed it too.

Corsair replaced it with a CX430 and that ran flawlessly for about 2 years until I upgraded to the CX750M.

The CX750M seems fine so far, but I've only had it a few months.


----------



## Nordic (Apr 27, 2013)

I bought one for $37.99 to use back up incase current has problems or for little crunching machines. It does not get much use. There werent any reviews at the time, so I used cmaris's cx430 review. For the price I don't expect much but I just wanted a cheap decent psu.


----------



## DaveK (Apr 28, 2013)

Their customer support might be great but it doesn't matter if you have to spend 50% of the cost of the unit to RMA it after one year. I put a CX500 in a friends rig and if that dies I won't be buying anymore Corsair PSUs. I've had a TX650 and HX650 both die on me and it isn't exactly cheap shipping them to Europe. The PSUs themselves were expensive enough to begin with.

Sure they sent my RMA Friday and I'll have it Monday but it shouldn't have happened and it cost me a lot of money. Just something to keep an eye out on, a lot of people in this thread have had problems and this is just one thread.

If you can get one cheap then go for it I guess.


----------



## sanadanosa (Apr 30, 2013)

DaveK said:


> Their customer support might be great but it doesn't matter if you have to spend 50% of the cost of the unit to RMA it after one year.



Strange. They only ask me about $9 to replace my dead psu.


----------



## DaveK (Apr 30, 2013)

sanadanosa said:


> Strange. They only ask me about $9 to replace my dead psu.



They don't charge anything, I'm talking about shipping. I'm €50 out of pocket because shipping from Ireland to the Netherlands isn't cheap. I understand this is the usual process for RMAs but after spending €115 on a PSU I don't want to spend another €50 just to send it back because it was unreliable. That's €50 I could have put towards the Carbide 300R I want. At least they shipped it with a courier so I got it back quick enough, even if they did ship it with the wrong plug.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 30, 2013)

I've had a bunch of CX units in service for a long while, as well as other Corsair units.  Haven't had a single failure. Heck, my original HX850 is 3 years old at this point and never shown a problem, and I put it through hell.  It ran two GTX470s and a first Gen i7@4GHz folding 24/7 for over a year and a half.  It is still in my main rig.


----------



## Cvrk (May 22, 2015)

I want to get a HD 7970,and I found this on the internet

"The Sapphire HD 7970 Vapor-X has two power connectors along the top edge of the card that need to be connected to the systems power supply.  One is an 8-pin PCIe power connector and the other is a 6-pin PCIe power connector. To ensure proper operation, Sapphire suggests at least a 750W or greater power supply with one 75W 6-pin PCIe connector and one 150W 8-pin PCIe connector for proper operation.
Read more at http://www.legitreviews.com/sapphir...-x-video-card-review_2058#cZ8GVRpgVhOxxuyq.99"

Can this PSU (witch i have on my computer right now) handle this kind of graphics card ?


----------

